# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Angst?

## Joriene

Hoi allemaal,

Sinds 5 weken heb ik last van erg vervelende klachten. Zoals druk op de borst, duizeligheid, hoofdpijn, witte stippen/vlekken zien, huiduitslag op onderarmen. Kan dit echt allemaal veroorzaakt worden door stress/spanning/angst? Wil het graag geloven dat het echt zo is, maar het lijkt wel steeds erger te worden...
Herkent iemand zich hierin?

Groetjes

----------


## suuuus

uitslag kan wel door stress komen ja..maar ook door verkeerde voeding of oververmoeidheid etc..je zou wat meer vitamine kunnen gaan innnemen maar ik zou zeker even bij de huisarts laten checken,maar hoe drukker je erom maakt hoe angstiger je word

----------


## John_Swain

Ik zal hiermee echt even naar de dokter gaan want dit lijkt mij niet goed.
Hoe bedoel je met ik zie witte stippen/vlekken? zitten die op je netvlies en beweegt het?
Zo ja dan is het bekent. Dit heeft te maken met vermoeidheid. niets meer niets minder.
nogmaals even langs de dokter.

----------


## Joriene

Bedankt voor de reacties. Ik ben wel langs de dokter geweest en die zei inderdaad dat deze klachten waarschijnlijk veroorzaakt worden door spanning/angst. Hier zal ik dus mee aan de slag moeten gaan. Die witte stippen bewegen inderdaad, dus als dat veroorzaakt kan worden door vermoeidheid kan dat idd ook te maken hebben met de spanning.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo joriene,

Heb je nog tips of iets dergelijks meegekregen van de dokter, ik zie dat je zegt 'hier zal ik mee aan de slag moeten gaan' maar heb je ook handvaten gekregen hoe je dat zou kunnen doen?
Ik heb zelf ook wel eens last van die witte stipjes en bij mij komt dat altijd als ik erg moe ben, voor mij een teken om rust te nemen  :Wink: 
sterkte!

Groetjes Luuss

----------

